# Help with a glue job PWEEEESE



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Trying to attach an oil tanned leather hone strap to a plywood wheel used to hone irons, knife blades, etc.
Tried contact cement. Leather came off and whipped the hell out of my hand. Tried epoxy. Nope.
The radial forces (centrifugal) will require a good bond 'cause I don't want another whippin'.
I'm now trying a yellow glue on a sample, but I'm sure that there is something that will work for this glue up.
Anybody got a suggestion?
The yellow glue didn't work either
Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Screws or tacks.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Loctite is a great clue but a little expensive


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Leather&that=Wood


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill, Saddlemakers use barge glue BUT oil tanned leather just doesn't glue well. I would try some other type of leather as it will take buff compound better than oil tanned.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I would try shoe goo. I think it is for shoe repair. I use it to coat the toe on my steel toe boots so I don't wear a hole in them. You have to let it cure for like a week. I coat the toes of my boots multiple times until it is 1/4" thick and let it cure. It will last the life of a pair of boots (8-10 hard months).


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just gave up and went to the local shoe repair. He glued that bad boy up in no time with a special shoe contact glue. I'm back in business.
Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like shoe goo.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Cut slots in the plywood wheel, glue the leather into those. I doubt you'll ever get it to stay just glued to the outside.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I used Gorilla Glue and a strap clamp on mine and remember that you have to bevel the ends to over lap and that your rotation should be such that you cannot catch the end of the bevel. Hope that all makes sense.
MIKE


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Custom shoe maker here. Oil tanner leathers are a PITA.

You need a contact cement made for vinyl, differnt from Barge. You should thin it and apply many thin coats then hit it with a heat gun for the final pressing.

Just be glad you could find a shoemaker. They are a dying species.


----------

